# Lost perentie



## Wild56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi has anyone lost there pet perentie was caught NSW , very tam .


----------



## PieBald (Feb 10, 2013)

Post a photo might help identify it.


----------



## scorps (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you sure its a perentie?


----------



## reb01 (Feb 10, 2013)

If it answers to Reggie..then its mine..


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah 200% is a perentie it was lying across the rd near awaba near the watagans nat park. It was to scared to move ! She's a young adult , along way from home , it didn't run she just let me pick her straight up? Hopfully can find the owner


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 10, 2013)

I bet someone misses her.  maybe put up a flyer at the local shopping center??


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't put out too many details or photos or you will have everyone trying to claim her.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have tried already, her tale got hit by a car but has healed really well, there's got to be someone out there who owns her? I'll give it a few more weeks and then might look at a zoo cause I don't have room or the license


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah I thought about that considering they can go for 1-2 thousand


----------



## JrFear (Feb 10, 2013)

could WIRES help with this situation at all?


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think they would only do what I'm doing now, and most reptile / animal centres usually sell it to recover there resources used on the animal if the owner isn't found.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll post a pic to try and help


----------



## JrFear (Feb 10, 2013)

i wouldnt post a pic! perenties are perenties its not going to be any different to any other perentie! and you might need certain patterns for people to describe so you dont hand it off to just any one!


----------



## Womagaunt (Feb 10, 2013)

JrFear said:


> i wouldnt post a pic! perenties are perenties its not going to be any different to any other perentie! and you might need certain patterns for people to describe so you dont hand it off to just any one!


+1


----------



## -Peter (Feb 10, 2013)

Wild56 said:


> I think they would only do what I'm doing now, and most reptile / animal centres usually sell it to recover there resources used on the animal if the owner isn't found.



FATS are the only group who sell rescues and they only handle frogs. None of the wildlife rescue organisations sell wildlife and unreleasables are offered free of charge. Rare animals are offered to zoo and sanctuaries first.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok cheers


----------



## eipper (Feb 11, 2013)

I would like to see a pic of this monitor......perentie's are not dog tame generally


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 11, 2013)

Contact DECCW.... If no one reports theirs missing, they'll either ballot it out or they'll contact the wildlife world, the zoo or sanctuary etc.... If its been hit by a car on the tail, it may need a look over from a vet... I'm also a little confused and concerned by the lack of "fire" from the perentie as they are generally a more feisty customer... Take a pic or two of it and once it's been claimed, or been donated to zoo etc, I'd like to have a look.... I'm in Brissy, it's not mine, I just love perenties and would like to have a little peak at it...


----------



## -Peter (Feb 11, 2013)

I find injured monitors behave in a tame manner until they start to feel better.


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Feb 11, 2013)

PM sent...


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll have it if no one claims it and you can't find the owner! I reckon it's probably just hurt though, and needs some tlc and she'll be as feisty as ever.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I have it set up in one of my tanks, she's very healthy if you want a look at it send me ur email, it won't let me post a pic on here. She is really settled , I'm sure the owner will find her


----------



## eipper (Feb 11, 2013)

[email protected] send a pic


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sent that pic bud post it 4 me cheers


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pic of lost perentie


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks it wouldn't send on mine, I'll give you another body shot


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 11, 2013)

Another pic of the perentie... If you feel the need, put him on a flight up to brissie, I'll look after him (always wanted one but couldn't ever track down a breeder)...


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah there an awesome monitor


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it eating for you?


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah so far she loves red meat


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I'll take her if you want. Now how to get the paperwork....


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

If no one owns her sure


----------



## Stuart (Feb 11, 2013)

Playing devils advocate, but can you prove it's a pet and not an injured wild animal? Never having done it myself or having any experience in this, I'm interested to know


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 11, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Playing devils advocate, but can you prove it's a pet and not an injured wild animal? Never having done it myself or having any experience in this, I'm interested to know



A fecal float can give you some idea. Give it a few defrosted, mouth sized rodents rather than the meat (and a hot basking site-50c+, using flood lights not spots). It should perk up a bit.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

There from the nt top of qld , at a good guess its someone's pet, yeah she's got plenty of heat it doesn't make too much of a difference , she's just a lot more alert.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

But still just too good to handle.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 11, 2013)

True. Make sure she's extremely healthy and if she's still tame as then she is probably captive bred. Maybe a vet trip is a good idea.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes defo, next on the list


----------



## wokka (Feb 12, 2013)

Whats going on? The owner of the animal has contacted Wild56 to arrange collection but there seems a reluctance to hand the animal over. Many of you would have seen the animal displayed at past SOFAR expos which atests for its relative quietness but dont be fooled its claws could inflict significant damage in one foul swipe.These animals require a class 2 licence to be kept in NSW which reflects the degree of difficulty required for proper care and facilities and are not for newbies.
As exciting as it may be to have a new toy. It should be returned asap to its owner who has the knowledge to care for it properly. If you are having difficulty contacting the owner you may email me and i'll pass anything on.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 12, 2013)

3 people have claimed too own her, so it's making it a little difficult, the owner hasn't contacted me the person who sold it too them and they claim the owners are away , and too hand it over to them. So I've asked for the owners details.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 12, 2013)

What is with some of these comments in this thread...

Just hand it into NPWS or the correct authorities / departments so they can look after it better until the owner is found. If they are not found then they will offer it to zoo's or wildlife parks and then last but not least a ballot.

Although how a owner can lose a perentie is mind boggling and IMO probably doesn't deserve to keep these wonderful creatures...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought it was against site rules to encourage illegal behaviour, any people suggestion it should not be handed are doing just that. It is still protected wildlife.


----------



## bk201 (Feb 12, 2013)

The owners are away but they sold it to the owners? that just sounds to fishy...

IMO a good reason to get some reptiles chipped.


----------



## dozerman (Feb 12, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Although how a owner can lose a perentie is mind boggling and IMO probably doesn't deserve to keep these wonderful creatures...



how , barring natural disaster, do you loose a perentie???


----------



## reptalica (Feb 12, 2013)

dozerman said:


> how , barring natural disaster, do you loose a perentie???



It dug its way out of a steel/mesh cage?????? *coughs*

Because if it wasn't in a suitably constructed enclosure it begs the question.....


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah my mate works at a zoo , so if the owner isn't found it will go to a great home, 
she was found about 5-10 ks away from houses, so she's defo wanted to get out of what ever she was living in.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 12, 2013)

You don't seem to understand. It doesn't matter if your mate works at the zoo. The only legal option is to hand it over to NPWS if you can't establish who the owner is. They will decide where it is to go from there.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 13, 2013)

All animals want to get out of where they were living, they love exploring. They are not like dogs and cats who stick around because of an emotional attachment. I hope this animal gets passed onto people who know what they are doing and can track down the owner properly so the owners can gain back their expensive animal and take proper care of it.


----------



## sharky (Feb 13, 2013)

Have any of the 3 people given you any details yet? They should be easily be able to tell you the purchase date, place and the name/permit number of the previous owner/seller. If they have not given you this information by now they are either a) frauds b) they are unfit to keep the animal as it has escaped and they haven't recorded the proper information into their record book or have lost LL the info.

Sorry but that is the way I see it. Hand the lizard over to the NPWS and tell these 3 people if they want the lizard back, they can go see them with all the proper paper work, permit and records. And the NPWS will take it from there.

-sharkyy


----------



## reptalica (Feb 13, 2013)

It's funny how so many people want to take it off Wild 56's hands.

However the way I see it is that the Perentie is going to end up biting off more then it can chew, not the other way around.


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 13, 2013)

It is funny how so many people are quick to tell those who find snakes and are after a id or those who show off a unique snake they found to release it, it's against the law rah rah rah but as soon as something like this comes up everyone wants it. I really think this has gone of for long enough now and the op needs to move the animal on to the department and be done with this thread already.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nah they haven't they said the owner still owes them money , so they will return it LLOL . I don't think so, it's going this weekend .


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 13, 2013)

Going where this weekend, NPWS isn't open on the weekend and to hand it to your friend at the zoo is highly unethical if someone has lost it. have you taken wokkas offer to hand details to the owner, i smell a rat here.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread reminds me of a flock of seagulls at the beach when you have fish and chips.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't include me in the flock (not saying you were), I have no interest in keeping a monitor that large even if I could in Victoria, but I don't think handing it over to a zoo instead of NPWS, where the rightful owner has the chance to reclaim it, is very good form. Especially when friends and henceforth conflicts of interest are involved.


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes npws that is we're it is going bud, then it will go to zoo,


----------



## Wild56 (Feb 21, 2013)

She's gone to aussie reptile park it will be on display in 3-4 months in shows


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 21, 2013)

What a stupid thread. No offence to anyone.
But seriously guys, grow up. The poor lizard should have gone ages ago to a professional, registered place where the owners could be properly identified and the lizard, looked after.
Can't say im all that impressed about him going to do shows at the aussie reptile park... but that's my opinion as he's someones pet.


----------



## Skeptic (Feb 21, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> What a stupid thread. No offence to anyone.
> But seriously guys, grow up. The poor lizard should have gone ages ago to a professional, registered place where the owners could be properly identified and the lizard, looked after.
> Can't say im all that impressed about him going to do shows at the aussie reptile park... but that's my opinion as he's someones pet.



Yeah.... Because they certainly don't have professional reptile keepers there  If it's gone on this long and no ones claimed a thousand dollar lizard then there's probably a reason why. I think this outcome is ideal.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> What a stupid thread. No offence to anyone.
> But seriously guys, grow up. The poor lizard should have gone ages ago to a professional, registered place where the owners could be properly identified and the lizard, looked after.
> Can't say im all that impressed about him going to do shows at the aussie reptile park... but that's my opinion as he's someones pet.



Hahaha really? Wow.


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 22, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Yeah.... Because they certainly don't have professional reptile keepers there  If it's gone on this long and no ones claimed a thousand dollar lizard then there's probably a reason why. I think this outcome is ideal.




Haha I know they have professional reptile keepers there. Sorry  I'll agree it's gone on a while which I didn't realise as I haven't been on for a few weeks prior. As I said m opinion only. And I'll agree I am dumbstruck about the fact that no one has claimed that kind of an animal. Makes you wonder... I see where you're coming from in that it's a good outcome but I don't know. Taking me a bit to warm up to the idea I suppose. Just think we could've got to the point a bit sooner without some of the comments. The perentie should've optimally been passed on a long time ago. IMO!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think there was ever any intention of giving it to the owner


----------

